# tachometer for 96 sentra gxe



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

my car came with no tach and i was wondering if you can add one. i'm a new guy so please help


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Find a wrecked GLE and switch the gauge clusther? Mine came stock with one so all GLEs should??


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

couple ?s how much would that cost and will it fit in my gxe


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I am sure it will fit but dont know the cost.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can use a 200 SX cluster swap. it fit in nicely .


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

alright thanks because i can't tell when i'm redlining and i need a tach thanks


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

1998 200SX SE tach has white faced guages and a tach. However you will have to reconnect some wires. It's not plug n play in that sense, but otherwise it will work


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

will that 98 200 fit in my 96 sentra gxe


----------



## greensentra (May 22, 2002)

I bought 2 clusters from 2 1995 200sx $50 each I was very lucky
to find them so cheap. I bought them from a junk yard one of them has 122+k and the other has 111+ my old cluster had 106+k, I'm waiting for my car to reach 111k so I can put the new cluster in. I"m already using one of them the one with 122k, I love it and the swap was a little difficult at the begining but then it was very easy to do once I followed instructions from one of the guys on the forum. If everything goes like I want it I might sell one of the clusters for $40 but I don't know yet.
Gotta love the tach you'll understand your car more once you have a tach.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

alright so with that 95 200sx will the speedometer read the same as mine mine reads 120 but the lines go far enough for 130 but it says 120


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

My GLE came stock with a tach,and you can put the se-r indiglo gauges on them with no mods.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

or you can add an aftermarket tach. you have an option of a 5 " or smaller. but the price remains the same so there nothing i say go with the 5 " autometer the best kind.


----------



## greensentra (May 22, 2002)

You have to get a cluster from a 95 200sx and yes it's 120mph just like a sentra gxe. I have two clusters from two 95200sx's. And you can also switch your speedometer/odometer with the one from the 200sx but the only problem is that the one from the sentra doesn't have the airbag light on the speedometer like the 200sx does.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

96sentragxe said:


> *alright so with that 95 200sx will the speedometer read the same as mine mine reads 120 but the lines go far enough for 130 but it says 120 *


hey man you have to let me take a look at this sentra car sometime haha. if its much like mine we could put a aftermarket tach nicely in the dash trim.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Green,
To fix the airbag light hole problem just swap the faces. 

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

hey thanks guys this is all helpin a lot thanks


----------



## greensentra (May 22, 2002)

I know but I broke mine that's why I don't wanna isk it again.


----------



## SKOLJACK (May 21, 2008)

By Nature said:


> 1998 200SX SE tach has white faced guages and a tach. However you will have to reconnect some wires. It's not plug n play in that sense, but otherwise it will work


I just picked up a '98 200SX SE (5-speed) instrument cluster and want to install it in my '97 Sentra GXE (Auto). Is this diagram correct to change the wiring?


----------

